# Service Walk



## fiddler (May 5, 2014)

Service walk from house to street with steps somwhere in the middle. Would you consider this subject to the IRC? And if so could you back it up?


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 5, 2014)

What is a "service walk"


----------



## fiddler (May 5, 2014)

Private sidewalk from public sidewalk to house. I've always called it a service walk.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 6, 2014)

​


New language clarifies that the means of egress in the IRC ends when the occupant reaches grade at the exterior of the building & there are no requirements beyond that point.



Significant Changes to the 2009 IRC

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/residential-building-codes/12819-where-does-egress-end-residential.html
​


----------

